# Update Trio of English Budgies



## Gassy (Jul 26, 2019)

Time flies. My 3 English budgies is now 12-13 weeks old. All 3 of them are as adorable as ever. I interact with the budgies as often as I have the time to do so. They are bonded to each other. Human connections are vital to their happiness. So is the budgie connections vital to my happiness.

BlueBird is confirmed female (1st picture)
DinBird is confirmed male (2nd picture)
DonBird is confirmed male (3rd picture)


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

They’re beautiful. Are you housing Blue separate from Din and Don?


----------



## Gassy (Jul 26, 2019)

Thank you, StarlingWings.

No, 3 of them live together in one roof. Too large a space to invite any squabblings ( if any ). I am not interested in breeding. So that issue is ruled out.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Well, I was asking in case they were living all together, so you could prevent breeding  I'm glad to hear you are doing so!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Wonderful looking budgies! Thank you for the update!*


----------

